# Double layer theraband goldheraband gold on a Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro?



## Widde (Mar 2, 2011)

I just bought a Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro and I very happy with it but I feel that the bands that come with are a bit weak. I have a couple of Gamekeeper double theraband sets at home that I've bought via ebay. These bands are much stronger than the original Saunders bands, I've tried to attach the bands using the Saunders band clips, it was a bit hard to press the clips into the forks with these thicker bands, but it seems that the Gamekeeper bands are now securely attached.

I'm wondering if anyone has tried double layered theraband on a Saunder wrp before? Is the frame strong enough to handle the bands (about 31lbs or 14kg draw weight) in the long run?


----------

